# thank you all



## Geo (Apr 28, 2013)

hello guys, i hope everyone is having a good day.i just want to thank you all for giving me a distraction over this past week because i really needed something to help keep my mind from something that is happening in my life right now. my wife became ill last week and it progressively got worse. she was having problems breathing. i knew it was bad but had no idea how bad until the ER doctor started yelling to get her on life support because we are loosing her fast. its very difficult for me to type this without my emotions preventing me from doing it.after 3 nights and 2 days in the ICU, they moved her to progressive and upgraded her status to stable.today they will be releasing her to come home with some dire warnings. she must never smoke again, ever. the doctors tried to explain the technical whys and where-ofs, but all i got was she must never smoke again and no one that has smoked can come near her. just the smell can cause her lungs to spasm and she will quit breathing.

i know this is a personal thing and you may ask why i feel the need to share this with the forum. its because, without the distraction of reading the post's everyday and trying to keep something else on my mind, im not sure how i would have coped with the anxiety.

so again, thank you all for providing me with the distraction that i needed so bad.


----------



## Smack (Apr 28, 2013)

Dang that is bad Geo, hope she can pull through for you. Prayers for you both.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 28, 2013)

Geo,

I'll include you and your wife in my prayers tonight.

I know this forum has served as a support / coping mechanism for many members here, myself included, following an injury or illness.

My wife and I both gave up smoking over twenty years ago. She was having trouble breathing and a doctor confirmed that she was developing emphysema. Neither of us have smoked since and her breathing is nearly normal.

I hope your wife's condition continues to improve and that you can benefit from the brief escapes many of us find here.

Thank you Noxx.

Dave


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 28, 2013)

I wish you and your wife all the best, Geo!!!


----------



## Woodworker1997 (Apr 28, 2013)

Prayers sent.

Derek


----------



## squarecoinman (Apr 28, 2013)

Geo , feeling with you and wishing all the best for your wife and you 

scm


----------



## ericrm (Apr 28, 2013)

it is real sad Geo but at least you still have her. have you told your doctor about your activity and if it is a risk involve her in the futur?


----------



## Palladium (Apr 28, 2013)

You can express anything you need to to us brother! Trust me i know it helps to have someone to talk to about things. I wish you and your wife nothing but the best and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## srlaulis (Apr 28, 2013)

Geo,

I am glad your wife is doing better and able to come home again. I will keep you and her in my thoughts.

Steven


----------



## Geo (Apr 28, 2013)

thanks guys for the kind words and the prayers. she is home and comfortable right now though she is sore and bruised from all the poking and prodding.her initial blood work showed cardiac enzymes so she may not be totally out of the woods yet.we will speak with a cardiologist tomorrow about more testing to see if it was just the shock of having no oxygen in her blood (O2 sats was 52 at the time of admission) or in fact a mild heart attack. the attending said it was a combination of factors that led up to it but the biggest factor was her smoking.

ill post an update to let everyone know when they tell us it wasnt a heart attack and shes all good.


----------



## Geo (Apr 28, 2013)

ericrm said:


> it is real sad Geo but at least you still have her. have you told your doctor about your activity and if it is a risk involve her in the futur?



i cant remember her ever being exposed to any chemicals. i always shower as soon as im done working. the pulmonologist said it was pulmonary fibrosis and asked if she had ever worked in the industrial sector before. its typical with people that work with chemicals. this threw up a red flag with me so i ask how long it takes to develop a case like she has and they said it would have taken years. she said this kind of scarring comes from decades of smoking.


----------



## joem (Apr 28, 2013)

My thoughts go out to you. I'm in a similar situation. My wife has been in the hospital for a week now with chronic pain, and pancreatitis caused by stones left behind by gal bladder removal surgery. We'll get through this.


----------



## oldgeek (Apr 28, 2013)

My wife smoked since she was 14 and had a heart attack at 46 years old, 14 months ago. They crammed a stint in her and told her not to smoke again, EVER because nicotine would stick to the coated stint, and she would be back in the hospital in a week.
She is doing better, and has not had a cigarette since 2/28/12. It has not been easy for her at all, but I am glad she did. She is lucky to be alive today. 

We are hoping things turn better for you and your family.


----------



## philddreamer (Apr 28, 2013)

Geo, thanks for your help the last couple of days; I appreciate it much more! I wishing you and your wife the best, too!
I pray all be back to normal soon!

Phil


----------



## AndyWilliams (Apr 28, 2013)

Geo and Joem,

Sincerely hope all continues to improve in both of your situations. Aside from the stress of the situations, life becomes just that much more difficult as you can't keep your mind off the health of your loved one. If either of you need anything, please ask. I value all that both of you have done for this site and anything I can do to help make this time just a bit easier, well, I'd be upset if you didn't ask. 

Andy


----------



## Rustjunkie (Apr 30, 2013)

Geo,
I would like to thank you for being one of the first to welcome me to the forum.
You seem to have a talent for tempering,balancing and calming situations .
Without knowing you in person I believe you always put your best foot forward.
I hope your wife's recovery is swift and strong.
Sincerly
Jer


----------



## poudouche (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi Geo 
your wife and your family are in our thoughts and prayers
regards and all the best
poudouche


----------



## NoIdea (May 2, 2013)

Hey Geo, my thoughts and prayers are with you my friend, God bless you and your wife.

Deano


----------



## MEANIE (May 2, 2013)

Hi Geo

How is the boss doing?? emmm .. I mean your dear sweet wife.
Anyway i hope all is well and getting better day by day. We all hope she is back to bossing and keeping you in line soon.

Toughts and Prayers....... MEANIE


----------



## Geo (May 3, 2013)

we went to see the cardiologist today. nothing major so far, just a few more test. he said she was doing good and that she must be good at keeping her stress level down (if only he knew the truth). he ok'd her to use the nicotine patches. he wants to do some more test, something called a Coronary catheterization and a stress test. her regular doctor told us that the amount of enzymes was so low (at the time she was emitted to the ER) that it was at the bottom of the lowest level as far as being a sign of danger. he said she should still follow what the cardiologist says. these guys dont know my lovely wife in the least. she said that all the test today came up clear and shes not going to be prodded and poked any more.she looks better and back to eating three meals a day (she asked for extra bacon this morning). i have a BP monitor and Glucose meter and literature on what to watch out for. i believe she will only go to our family doctor until he really feels she needs a cardiologist. i feel i can relax now. 

this was very scary but i think things are as good as its going to get for awhile. the doctor says people who go back to smoking normally do it within a week, well, today was a week (technically).

thank you all,again. thank you for the concern and my wife says thank you all for the well wishes and prayers. you are a great bunch of guys.

Jeff


----------



## yar (May 3, 2013)

Glad to hear that your wife is feeling better and is trying to quit smoking. I know from personal experience that it is very hard to do and may take a few tries. The patch works ok, but if it doesn't take, ask her Dr about Chantix. I know a few people who used it and have been smoke free for years. It is a bit pricey but some insurances cover it. Hope she continues to improve and I will keep both of you in my prayers.


----------



## kane333 (May 3, 2013)

My thoughts are with you and yor family, Geo.

Joe


----------



## butcher (May 4, 2013)

Geo thank goodness your wife and you are doing better, get her a sassafras root to chew on it can help, with that urge to stick a smoke in her mouth.


----------



## Claudie (May 4, 2013)

I hope all goes well with your wife and she feels better fast.


----------



## zito (May 16, 2013)

Geo, I just noticed this thread after it was linked in the thread detailing your own shoulder injury. My thoughts and prayers go out to you, your wife, and your family. May both of your recoveries be complete, full, and quick.


----------



## Geo (May 16, 2013)

thank you all for the well wishes.my wife was seen by the cardiologist and he couldnt detect any heart damage which is great news. she hasnt smoked a cigarette since the day she went into the hospital (bless her heart). she is using the Nicotine patches and says that they help some.her appetite has improved a great deal which is more good news as this last episode has lowered her weight to 103 pounds.if she continues eating at this rate, she may gain a few pounds back, which is what we are hoping for. 

again, thank you guys, you are all the greatest friends anyone could deserve.


----------



## squarecoinman (May 16, 2013)

Geo said:


> thank you all for the well wishes.my wife was seen by the cardiologist and he couldnt detect any heart damage which is great news. she hasnt smoked a cigarette since the day she went into the hospital (bless her heart). she is using the Nicotine patches and says that they help some.her appetite has improved a great deal which is more good news as this last episode has lowered her weight to 103 pounds.if she continues eating at this rate, she may gain a few pounds back, which is what we are hoping for.
> 
> again, thank you guys, you are all the greatest friends anyone could deserve.




That is some nice news Geo 

scm


----------



## AUH-R (May 16, 2013)

Best wishes to you and your wife, Geo!


----------



## Claudie (May 16, 2013)

Happy to hear she is getting better!


----------

